

JQTouch - jquery plugin for touchscreen interface development - Tycho
http://jqtouch.com/

======
bdfh42
Rather overtaken by jQueryMobile now - which incorporated some of the jQT code
I think. jQM targets more mobile browsers and has a great momentum behind it -
even in Alpha.

